# Harvest Moon or Animal Crossing?



## Nilefire (Nov 26, 2008)

So, I've seen some people post that they are more of Harvest moon people (which is 100% ok) and I was just wondering what the rest of are? Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?  :r


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Nov 26, 2008)

lol ac


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2008)

Animal Crossing all the way.


----------



## Ness_Success (Nov 27, 2008)

this is kind of unfair considering this is an AC forum, but AC ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Katon (Nov 27, 2008)

They aren't really similar at all. D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 27, 2008)

This is on the wrong board, and I'm not going to vote because I haven't played harvest moon.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 27, 2008)

Both. >< I love them both. And yes they are very similar, though Harvest Moon is a farming game, they both have the 'just live life' feel to it. But in Harvest moon you can get married.....and have a kid >.< lol xD Both. I can't chose!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 27, 2008)

Harvest Moon. AC kinda stinks compared to it. But Rune Factory kicks both their butts.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2008)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Ness_Success (Nov 27, 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Harvest Moon. AC kinda stinks compared to it. But Rune Factory kicks both their butts.


rune factory got bored so fast.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 28, 2008)

HM is great but not as great as AC


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2008)

Naruto[NU said:
			
		

> ,Nov 27 2008, 11:47:17 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While waiting for that annoying Winter Cave, it did get boring. But I kept play and found that it was well worth it.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nilefire, this is about the WORST place you could ask that question...this forum is for ANIMAL CROSSING fans, and you're asking Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon, what would be the more popular answer? lol?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ha lolz i was thinking the same thing. xD
I have harvest moon magical melody, more friends of mineral town, ds, and another wonderful life. I wanna get tree of tranquility, too..it looks cool. O_O lolz
Magical melody is like my fav! xP


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

AC of course  ^_^


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Tbh i have never played Harvest Moon  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Hehe


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

animal crossing of course xD!!!


----------



## saby (Dec 10, 2008)

I've not played Harvest Moon... but I still say AC Forever!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 11, 2008)

thats a hard choice........Animal crossing because you can interact with ppls......................................but harvestmoon is an awsome game


----------



## VantagE (Dec 11, 2008)

Harvest Moon sucks... gets boring VERY quickly.... ooo...take care of a garden...and oo try and marry a girl...OH! and some other lame fairy's I think...


----------



## Zephent (Dec 11, 2008)

I loved harvest moon games, granted they did get rather same-y, but RuneFactory really mixed up the harvest moon series and I loved it, I cant wait for RuneFactory for Wii. Either way though, the fun i've had with each of the two games is still on a very different level, I cant help but to favor Animal Crossing.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 11, 2008)

I might've been able to get into Harvest Moon if the time was like it is in Animal Crossing, or if it just didn't pass so fast. But I can't stand how fast it goes, so I can't play the games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

I choose both. I want that new Harvest Moon game just because it's almost a remake of "It's A Wonderful Life". That was an awesome game!


----------



## Blue Cup (Dec 11, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Harvest Moon sucks... gets boring VERY quickly.... ooo...take care of a garden...and oo try and marry a girl...OH! and some other lame fairy's I think...


Amazing, and here you play Animal Crossing daily? Absolutely mind boggling that you would think that.

And Harvest Moon gets my vote. Much more variety in the games.


----------



## Abyss (Dec 11, 2008)

I like Harvest Moon, but Animal Crossing PWNS.
I hate the rush of Harvest Moon, and the time goes way to freakin' fast while there's TOO much things to accomplish.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 11, 2008)

the only harvest moon game i liked was hm64... amazing game.  easily one of the 10 best n64 games, which says a lot.  animal crossing is an amazing game, too, though... i think both series have one game far above the rest (hm64 for hm series and ac on cube for the ac series)... but both are lots of fun


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 20, 2008)

I liked (past tense) Harvest Moon. But I'd rather play better games now. It seems like the makers dont even like these games they're making. 
They made that island game for the DS, then, they came out with an updated version with almost the exact same charcters. Finally, they ship it to North America, but I dont want it cuz theres an updated verion they might bring over, but I'll have to wait two more years for that updated game, and by that time there's already a completely new game out in Japan. 

Also, the quality of the games seem to be far behind Animal Crossing. I really wish they wouldnt release 2 or 3 crappy games a year in Japan, while making the rest of the world wait forever and a day for one game. They should release an enjoyable game every now and again that will be replayable for years to come, and translate it faster and better.


----------



## Princess (Dec 20, 2008)

both


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 20, 2008)

Same, they are both good.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

I would choose Animal Crossing over harvest moon :3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Animal crossing of course.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Animal crossing of course.


Well, this is an Animal Crossing Forum after all :3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2008)

I Love Harvest Moon Also But I Have To Say Animal Crossing


----------



## pinkhyperbubbly (Dec 21, 2008)

I played Harvest Moon for a couple of days but got bored with it quickly.
Animal Crossing, in my opinion, is a BAJILLION times better


----------

